
Ask HN: Does anyone know a web solution for video chat? - fapi1974
Does anyone know of a solution in which a web visitor can enter their Skype, Facetime, or GoogleHangouts details into a website widget that will initiate a video chat connection with a support agent in whatever channel the user indicates?
======
GFischer
I don't know of such a solution. However, my own side project / startup (
[https://keveo.tv/en/](https://keveo.tv/en/) ) is based on such a concept :) -
a website widget where you can immediately initiate a video chat connection
with a support agent. It's based on WebRTC, so it doesn't work on iPhones, but
it works well everywhere else. If you want to try it out, mail us at info at
keveo.tv :)

There are several like it, some are free. The best one in my opinion is
Appear.in, but they don't provide a widget.

Here's a vendor directory:

[https://webrtchacks.com/vendor-directory/](https://webrtchacks.com/vendor-
directory/)

